# Project: mini patriot



## Braveheart (Jun 9, 2009)

Goal: turn a trashed HP mATX case into a patriotic beauty, while spending no more than $6.50 USD.

the plan: pearly white interior, red panels, blue top, plexiglass window.



> 6/2/09/ 2:00 am
> 
> completed side panel cutting, my first time using a dremel...looks better than expected.





> 6/8/09/ 5:58 pm
> after finishing an interview and landed a sweet part time job, its back to modding.
> i bought the spray paint today and am now applying the primer.





> 7/10/2009 4:43 PM
> its done, and is now up for sale!





> what i ended out doing:
> removed all of the useless parts that comes with a HP case, cleaned, disassembled, hosed down, blow dried, primed each metal part separate, than painted the plastic parts, than spray painted the primed metal, than finally re-assembled, shot tons of pics, and is now sitting on my desk waiting to have a beastly mATX rig in it!


----------



## MRCL (Jun 9, 2009)

No more than 6.50$? Interesting... how much did the spray paint cost you


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 9, 2009)

MRCL said:


> No more than 6.50$? Interesting... how much did the spray paint cost you



$5.20


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 9, 2009)

then we assume the plexi was a dollar and change?

Good plan, I would like to see reciepts when its complete though


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 9, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> then we assume the plexi was a dollar and change?
> 
> Good plan, I would like to see reciepts when its complete though



plexi was left over from my last project, "Yorky cube".


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 9, 2009)

well stop with the suspense, whats the other $1.30 going to?


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 9, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> well stop with the suspense, whats the other $1.30 going to?



i have no idea yet...give me some idea's 


problems with paint: the primer i got is F*** gay! never buy Fusion spray paint, its ruined my right side panel and most of the inside of this project.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 9, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> i have no idea yet...give me some idea's
> 
> 
> problems with paint: the primer i got is F*** gay! never buy Fusion spray paint, its ruined my right side panel and most of the inside of this project.



looks like it may go to stripper or sandpaper


----------



## denice25 (Jun 9, 2009)

great job....


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 9, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> looks like it may go to stripper or sandpaper



yeah, sand papering the inside of a case is crap!!



denice25 said:


> great job....



you're easy to impress.....


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 23, 2009)

some crazy person called braveheart and my case is almost done.


----------



## Braveheart (Jun 24, 2009)

the product is finished and pics will be up in a bit.


----------



## Braveheart (Aug 6, 2009)

done


----------



## MKmods (Aug 9, 2009)

Nicely done paint work. Great job taking a simple old case and fixing it up.


----------

